# Animals at home and abroad



## Nemo2 (Nov 30, 2022)

"OK, OK, so it's raining today and 'loose ends' abound.

This pic is from Saudi Arabia circa 1983...ran into this lady outside town and we got together for 8-10 gallons of water.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Taken in the 'Selous', southern Tanzania, early 1988  -  formerly a 'non touristic' area, (tse tse flies I believe), the animals (as opposed to parks in Kenya and elsewhere...Masai Mara et al), were not blasé about humans....we approached this group in the jeep from downwind.......but the wind changed..oops.....and the trunks went up to check for unwelcome visitors.

Second pic (blurry because our driver was scrabbling for reverse gear, I was competing for an open window with the little African guy trying to poke his rifle out, plus I had a film camera that I couldn't focus properly)........we hit a bump, my buddy was sitting in the back on the spare tire, bounced up hit his head on the roof and landed back on the tire....testicles first...ouch).

Driver said afterwards that tuskless elephants tend to feel vulnerable, and compensate by becoming overly aggressive.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 12, 2022)

Anuradhapura......this little guy blended in to the surroundings so well that I almost accidently trod on him:


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 13, 2022)

Yoga Monkey....Sri Lanka 1985


----------

